# TIA V12 Bausteine kopieren aus anderem Projekt



## toto45 (27 März 2013)

Hallo,  ich habe eine Steuerung die von einer S7-300 auf eine S7-1500 Steuerung umgestellt wird. Das lauffähige Projekt mit der S7-300 wurde in TIA V11 programmiert. Nun programmiere ich mit TIA V12 und habe die Gerätekonfiguration für meine S7-1500 abgeschlossen. Nun möchte ich Bausteine aus dem alten Projekt ins neue kopieren. Dies funktioniert aber leider nicht. Wenn ich Beide Projekte parallel aufmache, und einen Baustein per Drag and Drop rüberziehen möchte kommt dieses "Verboten Schild". Liegt es daran, dass das alte projekt in V11 programmiert wurde, oder das die Bausteien für eine andere CPU sind??? Welche Möglichkeit habe ich??


----------



## centipede (27 März 2013)

Das kopieren von Bausteinen im TIA Portal funktioniert über die Bibliothekenfunktion.
Einfach Bausteine in eine Globale Bib kopieren und dann im neuen Projekt wieder aus der Bib holen.


----------



## toto45 (27 März 2013)

Im alten Projekt müsste ich dann "Neue globale Bibliothek erstellen" klicken und die gewünschten Bausteine da rein kopieren !? Im alten Projekt ist dieser Button aber grau und kann nicht betätigt werden.


----------



## centipede (27 März 2013)

Habe es bei mir getestet mit V11 und einer 315, kann ohne Probleme eine Bib anlegen.


----------



## vita-2002 (27 März 2013)

Es geht einfacher: öffne das lauffähige Projekt in neuen Projekt als Referenzprojekt.


----------



## msing (27 März 2013)

Eine Bibliothek aus V11 muss in V12 geöffnet erst hochgerüstet werden damit die Bausteine verwendet werden können. Dafür öffnet man die V11 Bibliothek in V12 und findet dann  über einen Rechtsklick auf die noch grau markierte Bibliothek den Eintrag "Hochrüsten". Danach sollte man die Bibliothek verwenden können. Mann kann die Bausteine auch über eine zweite TIA Instanz rüberziehen. Dafür muss aber das ganze V11 Projekt vorher hochgerüstet werden. Das findet man in der oberen Leiste unter "Projekt".


----------



## MSB (27 März 2013)

Auch wenns eigentlich nicht zum Thema gehört, kann ichs mir doch nicht verkneifen.
So kann aus einem 10 Sekunden STRG-C / V auch eine Lebensaufgabe werden ... auch hier bin ich von der TIA Effektivität wieder schwer begeistert.

P.S. Ironie ist nicht markiert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## centipede (27 März 2013)

Das mit der Bib ist der tats. gewollte Siemensweg ;-)


----------



## rastus (27 März 2013)

Seltsamerweise kann man Netzwerke zwischen V11 und V12 hin und her kopieren


----------



## vollmi (28 März 2013)

Das ist dann aber ja nur Text. Ganze Bausteine zwischen zwei Instanzen zu kopieren wär schon etwas viel verlangt. Ich wundere mich das man V11 und V12 überhaupt gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann.  Bei anderen Herstellern kann man die Vorgängerversion zwar auch installiert lassen aber oft nicht gleichzeitig mit der neuen Version offen haben.  mfG René


----------



## IBFS (28 März 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich das man V11 und V12 überhaupt gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann.



Du wunderst dich, weil du mit soviel "Edelmut" der Programmierer nicht gerechnet hast  ;-)

Mal im Ernst, es ist wichtig das so etwas geht, wenn man alte Programme - Teile daraus - als Vorlage nehmen will, ist es schon sinnvoll das so etwas geht. 
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das man mit beiden Versionen dann mit der gleichen Schnittstelle ONLINE sein kann.


----------

